# Leather Seats



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I have cordura seat covers over mine because the little woman did not want leather - and that was the only way CTDs came. 

Leather is nice. But it's more maintenance.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

The first car I've owned with leather seating is the '03 Mazda P5 and after nearly 13 years, it's been a great ride on them. Our other car has them too. Love the leather. We cart our grandkids every day to and from school and the leather seating (and door panels) have been much easier to clean than cloth would have been. The next car will have leather too.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I have the Cruze Diesel, and as mentioned a couple of posts earlier, it comes standard with leather. There was however no way I was going to settle with black leather. Not only did I not like the cloth trim on the dash and doors, but black leather gets way too hot in the summer for my liking. I went for the cocoa (tan) leather interior package. If you don't mind the color, I'd say go for it. Before I bought my Cruze, I test drove another (gas) model with cloth seats. I can't recall too much of a comfort difference. If you do go leather, be sure to get some quality leather conditioner/cleaner and maintain them to get the most out of them. I personally recommend Meguiar's.


----------



## econ (Sep 5, 2015)

As far as actual feel and support, they are about the same to me. The leather seats look better, but don't necessarily _feel_ better. There's also the issue of being hot in the summer. I have cloth in my '12 Eco 6MT and haven't regretted it at all. Spend the extra $1000 on an engine tune or sound system.

I was very much against getting cloth seats because of GM's cloth quality in cars in the 90's. I traditionally have had leather in every car until now. They executed cloth seats very well in the Cruze.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not a fan of leather seats. In the summer they get unbearably hot and in the winter seat heaters are an absolute must. On the other hand, if you like them it may be worth doing for you.


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Go for the leather. Seat heaters for the winter and A/C for the summer. No god **** complaints.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Leather cleans up better than this cloth. The seats feel the same becuase the leather in the Cruze is actually Leatherette. cruze01 are you getting oem or aftermarket?


----------



## jmsanti (Feb 4, 2015)

Leather seats look good and easy to clean than cloth. Neoprene covers are a nice option also.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Leather cleans up better than this cloth. The seats feel the same becuase the leather in the Cruze is actually Leatherette. cruze01 are you getting oem or aftermarket?


Leatherette? I thought they were the real deal. I'm looking at OEM.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Will the leather seats have heated/cooling options?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Leather seats should be outlawed without ac built in.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Remember adding leather OEM seats to an LT will not allow the heated portion to work without significant reworking of wiring harnesses and controls. 

I would not buy OE leather seat covers at the parts counter for several hundred/ $1000 and install myself. The problem being creasing the leather putting them on. 

For that kind of money I would want seats done either professionally so that I could visually inspect the quality of the leather on the seat buns.

I've had the cloth ones off. Look at my signature. I don't think I could do leather and not have creases, even after experience of having it all apart.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We park ours in the sun for the work day, black car, black leather - but since we close the sunroof shade and put up our windshield sun shade, the seats are more than fine.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I would not buy OE leather seat covers at the parts counter for several hundred/ $1000 and install myself. The problem being creasing the leather putting them on. 


This is not true at all. The factory leather is creased and have all the Velcro attachments justlike the cloth. I had to take mine offto put a new heating element in and replace the back because the zipperbroke. The seat section can be a littletricky because of the way it attaches to the seat. 

The leather is molded and formed to fit the foam on the seat perfectly. And it is leather in the cruze, leatherette (vinyl) on the sonic.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I have a all-black Cruze. The few times I've parked in the sun, the seats weren't all that bad.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

If you watch How Its Made Dream Cars, key interior is leather. The vast majority of my cars in the last 50 years had leather. Ha, while the rest of the car was a pile of rust, interior still looked brand new.

One exception is my 88 Supra, got that with clothe for a good reason, Japanese don't use leather, some kind of rat skin. Have a very light tan leather in our 2LT, in the hot sun, barely gets warm. But if you get black, will burn your butt for sure. Wife needs a bun warmer, doesn't seem to bother me in subzero weather. so this is one option she needed to have.

Very easy to clean and pet hair doesn't stick to it, if you have a pet. Grandkids spill milk, one wipe and done. Doesn't soak in like clothe, and that will end up in an endless odor. 

Just one guy that likes leather, all of our home furnishings are leather.


----------



## SkylineTj (Aug 24, 2015)

I love my leather seats in my 2015.
Red exterior, black interior, no window tint.
Direct sunlight all day, and I don't do anything special to get rid of the heat, except I usually use the tilt function on the sunroof while I'm in work so that it can vent a little.
Haven't had an issue with the seats getting anywhere near uncomfortably warm.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i have the best sun tech cxp window tint at 40% all around and 80% on the windshield, then add a sun shade they sell on amazon that is custom tailored for the cruze and the car is a tiny bit warm when left in the parking lot in Florida but very bearable and leather is not hot when you sit on it with shorts. i like leather because its super easy to clean. if you get the seats cheap go for it. now also look into having the cloth seats reupholstered at a local shop for maybe less money or your choice of material


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Leather is the best dude! i love my leather seats. You dont have to worry about stains or getting them dirty/smelly and super easy to clean(lexol). Not to mentoin the nice leather scent when you get in the car. I dont think ill ever get a car without leather again. This is my first!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I had black leather in my last car and it turned me away from having it again. And I can't stand tan interiors on most cars. I'm pretty happy with the cloth seats in my Cruze - the leather ones seem extremely stiff.


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

I just got synthetic leather seat covers for the front and they've been just good enough for me. Have lasted great and easy to clean. Also keeps cloth seats underneath in great shape


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> I had black leather in my last car and it turned me away from having it again. And I can't stand tan interiors on most cars. I'm pretty happy with the cloth seats in my Cruze - the leather ones seem extremely stiff.


Yeah tell me about it, 10 year old tan leather seats here. Cleaning them is a fun situation.



DBeAsT said:


> I just got synthetic leather seat covers for the front and they've been just good enough for me. Have lasted great and easy to clean. Also keeps cloth seats underneath in great shape


Got any pics?


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I like the cocoa leather in my CTD and also prefer leather for furniture. Cloth just absorbs too much dirt and dust.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Love the black leather. I'll never have fabric seats again in a new vehicle. 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Love the black leather.


You make this true for more than just cars, eh JJ?


----------

